# Switch panel and fuses



## grover (Mar 29, 2016)

This may be a newbie question but I have to ask. I'm re-doing a Lowe 1448 jon boat and I'm looking for electrical panels. Most seem to have the switches and fuses or breakers built into the panel but in my searches I am finding a fuse block with no switches with a translucent cover. When would you use such a fuse block? Are there switch panels that are just switches with no fuses where you would get your power from a fuse block?
So would it go something like this? Power lead from battery to a main breaker that protects everything, then to a lug on the fuse/switch panel where the power would be distributed to all the separate circuts? Do the panels have a negative bus bar built into them? 
There might also be a switch somewhere between the battery and the panel that shuts power down everything. I have seen some that let you switch between battery A and battery B. Right now I just have one battery. 
Is this making sense or am I just rambling? My jon won't have many circuits, maybe bow and stern lights, courtesy lights, bilge pump, live well power, cig lighter charger outlet. Can't think of anything else. The trolling motor is ran off it's own line separate from the panel.

Any recommendations for a switch panel or any other advice? One I've seen on Amazon has very bad reviews.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 29, 2016)

I bought this and it's served me well so far, but it's only been about a month.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/271589008351?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

$28


----------



## jl008018 (Mar 31, 2016)

I like Blue Sea and just finished my boat which sounds very similar to your setup. 

I used this for the main shut off switch. Easy install and allows me to turn power off to everything.
https://www.bluesea.com/products/3001/HD-Series_Heavy_Duty_On-Off_Battery_Switch_with_AFD

I used this for 8 gang switch. Built in fuses and easy to change for what you are connecting.
https://www.bluesea.com/products/8261/Contura_Water_Resistant_12V_DC_Panel_-_8_Position

I used this for the bus bar;
https://www.bluesea.com/products/21..._Two_5_16in-18_Studs_and_Twelve_#10-24_Screws

I used this between the battery and the 8 gang switch bank;
https://www.bluesea.com/products/5005/ANL_Fuse_Block_with_Insulating_Cover_-_35_to_300A

I used this for the bilge pump switch. This was key as the auto pump kicks on every 2mins so while in the boat I can shut it off, turn on, or auto on while the boat sits in the water for the week.
https://www.bluesea.com/products/8263/Contura_Water_Resistant_12V_DC_Panel_-_Bilge_Pump_Control


Bought all my wire and connectors from https://tinnedmarinewire.com/wire/


----------



## grover (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for the ideas. Blue Sea has some high dollar stuff. I guess it is top of the line, or at least really good stuff.
Does the main fuse come inline before the main on-off switch?


----------



## jl008018 (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes, the fuse is a inline fuse and protects the device you have plugged into it. The default fuse that comes with it is 15amp but can be changed to fit the specs of your devices.

Do you homework when shopping around as there is a different in prices depending on the site/seller. If you are going to look at the Blue Sea stuff, let me know as I can let you know where I purchased it and found the best prices. I can also send you some pics of the finished project.

As an example, I paid $139 for the Blue Sea 8261 Waterproof Panel 8 Position - Slate Gray


----------



## richg99 (Apr 1, 2016)

I may have misinterpreted your original post, but...

It sounded like you were trying to just go with one big fuse, instead of fusing each circuit. It so, you would have NO protection for all of the little items. A 30 amp ( or even a 15 amp) fuse won't blow fast enough (or may not blow at all) to protect the wires on a 3 amp Fishfinder.

One big fuse to the box, and then individual properly sized fuses on the run to each separately connected item...... would be normal.

If I read your post wrong, my apologies. richg99


----------



## grover (Apr 1, 2016)

richg99
No, what I was referring to is two ways of protecting circuits. One is a fuse block where your main power wire will go to and then split out to a panel with switches only. Each circuit would be protected by a fuse at the fuse block. Similar to how home wiring is protected. The other way is to have a switch panel that has fuses or breakers built into the panel.

The one big fuse would be an additional fuse located in the main power wire close to the battery. Also on that main power wire might be a switch that would cut power to everything.

I know some things like fish finders should probably not be switched at the panel but should be switched on and off at the unit. This circuit would still need a fuse in it near the power source. If I do a panel with switches what is the best way to fuse the ff circuit?

Just not sure which panel would be best.


----------



## jl008018 (Apr 1, 2016)

There are some panels that have the built in fuses and bus bar all included. So, the only extra piece that is needed is a main fuse (usually 30-45 amp)between the battery and switch. All switches will instruct you to install a main fuse between their switch and the battery.

However, the better switches will require a separate bus bar and in some cases fuse bank as well. 

My requirement was to find a switch with built in fuses to save on the wiring and extra "stuff" to be installed in a small space.

The answer to your question is to understand your requirements and then go out and find the parts that meet those requirements.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 1, 2016)

Jioo...X2...

richg99


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 9, 2016)

To answer part of the OP's question. Blue Sea is expensive, but is the best out there. You will not go wrong with them, Marinco, and Ancor. They are designed for the marine environment. Most of the questions on this forum are asking the cheapest way to do something. Cheap and quality seldom work well in the same sentence.


----------

